# [Hilfe] Unbekannte Alarmanlage Inbetriebnehmen



## diabolo150973 (8 Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ein guter Kumpel von mir hat einen Laden. Der Vorbesitzer hat eine Alarmanlage installieren lassen (Hersteller unbekannt), bei der alle Leitungen in den Tür- und Fensterrahmen verlegt waren.

Die Sensorik ist noch vorhanden, aber der Mistbock hat die Auswertung abgebaut und mitgenommen... Ich meine: Die Glasbruchsensoren und die Lichtschranke an der Eingangstür ist noch vorhanden. Aber jetzt liegen alle Kabelenden an einem zentralen Punkt und nichts ist mehr angeschlossen.

Gibt es eine typische Spannung für solche Sachen? Kann ich da mit 24VDC rangehen und testen, ob die Sachen noch funktionieren? Sind das überhaupt "normale" Signalgeber, die normal durchschalten, wenn jemand durch's Licht geht? Gibt es typische Aderfarben für sowas? Ich könnte ja auch mal probehalber die Scheibe einschlagen. Im Laufen bin ich garantiert schneller als er. Ich habe mir die Kabelage noch nicht weiter angesehen, aber es wäre ja schade, wenn man das nicht nutzen kann. Auf den Sensoren steht leider absolut nichts drauf...

Danke schonmal!

Gruß,

dia


----------



## IBFS (8 Februar 2011)

...da das bestimmt eine VDS-geprüfte und zugelassene Anlage war, 
sind dort nicht irgendwelche Wald- und Wiesensensoren eingebaut. 
Daher schaue dir das: 

http://www02.abb.com/global/deabb/d...e59c12577f500305e2c/$file/Kapitel-10_2011.pdf

oder

http://www.igs-hagen.de/prospekt/ema/glasbruchmelder.pdf

oder

http://www.prosafe-ms.com/files/Prosafe-Folientechnik%20GmbH_Datenblatt%20+%20Montageanleitung%20Glasbruchsensor%20GBS.pdf


mal an ob du etwas wiedererkennst.


Frank


----------



## diabolo150973 (8 Februar 2011)

Im Moment bilde ich mir ein, dass es sich um passive Glasbruchsensoren handelt. Direkt wiedererkennen kann ich so jetzt nichts... Ich glaube, dafür sehen die sich zu ähnlich. 12VDC scheint aber vornehmlich Verwendung zu finden. Gut zu wissen. Also werde ich kein altes SITOP zum testen nehmen.
Ich habe hier noch ein regelbares.

Wir wollen den Kram erstmal provisorisch in Betrieb nehmen, bis er genug Kohle für was vernünftiges hat. Mal sehen, was dabei rauskommt...

Gruß,

dia


----------



## IBFS (8 Februar 2011)

Schau mal bei ELV, also

www.elv.de

da ist vieles - VORSICHT - nicht VDs konform, aber fürs erste reicht es.

Falls du den Laden später versichern willst/mußt ist in aller Regel VDs-konforme Technik Plicht.
Genaueres sagen dir die Wegelagerer - ähm - Versicherer. LOL

Frank


----------



## Paule (8 Februar 2011)

Hi Dia,

geh doch einfach zur nächsten Bank und frage bei denen nach ob Du Dir mal die Alarmanlage anschauen kannst.
Sag einfach, Du brächtest nur noch ein paar detaillierte Informationen damit Du mit Deinem Projekt starten kannst.


----------



## IBFS (8 Februar 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> Hi Dia,
> 
> geh doch einfach zur nächsten Bank und frage bei denen nach ob Du Dir mal die Alarmanlage anschauen kannst.
> Sag einfach, Du brächtest nur noch ein paar detaillierte Informationen damit Du mit Deinem Projekt starten kannst.


 
*ROFL*


Das wärs ... mit Oszi und Phasenprüfer in die nächste Bank einrücken - LOL - viel Spaaaaaass.

Frank


----------



## diabolo150973 (8 Februar 2011)

Sach ma, Paule... Hast Du schon wieder getrunken???


----------



## Paule (8 Februar 2011)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Sach ma, Paule... Hast Du schon wieder getrunken???


rülps.... :sm19:
tschuuuullllldiiiiguuuung!

Mann, verstehst kein spaß mehr.


----------



## schichtelektriker (9 Februar 2011)

Hallo, ich habe mal in der Branche gearbeitet. 
In der Regel arbeiten solche Anlagen mit 12V GS. 
Bei passiven Meldern (Nur Kontakte) ist 24V natürlich auch i.O.. 
Verdrahtet wird nach der sog. "Z-Verdrahtung". 
Auf Sabo-Kontakte ist auch zu achten. 
Viele grüsse


----------



## Solaris (9 Februar 2011)

Die Glasbruchmelder brauchen auf jeden Fall eine geeignete Auswerteeinheit, die können nicht direkt auf irgendwelche 24V-Spannung gelegt werden. Bei Auslösung eines Glasbruchmelders ändert sich nur der Strom der gezogen wird, im Ruhezustand wird ein Abschlußwiderstand "durchgeschaltet", der sich hinter dem letzten Glasbruchsensor befindet. Ich würde aber zuallererst mal den zuständigen Versicherer des Ladens fragen was er für Ansprüche stellt an die Einbruchmeldeanlage. Eine selbstbau-dubios funktionierende-SPS-gesteuerte Irgendwasblinkerei zählt meist nichts bei einem Versicherer. Das richtet sich nach dem Inhalt des Ladens. Meist braucht man mindestens eine BHE-konforme Dokumentation/Aufbauliste der Anlagenteile oder wenns schlimmer kommt dann ein VdS-Attest. Das Attest gibts nur von einer zugelassenen VdS-Errichterfirma, die wollen dann auch nur Bauteile mit VdS-Zulassung einbauen bzw. vorfinden. Da gibts nix geschenkt. 

dia, bleib bei deinen Leisten!


----------



## diabolo150973 (9 Februar 2011)

Ich will ja gar keinen Versicherungsschutz! Es reicht ja für's erste schon, wenn irgendetwas ordentlich Krach macht. Er könnte sich ja auch Gänse im Laden halten... Im Moment geht es nur darum, dass die vorhandenen Teile irgendwie genutzt werden. Außerdem bastel ich gerne... Es würde für's erste schon reichen, wenn zumindest die Lichtschranke wieder funktioniert, damit man merkt, dass jemand reinschleicht. Ich hatte nur Schiss, dass die bei 24V den Löffel abgibt.


@Paule: Das sollte nur'n dummer Spruch sein! Nicht böse sein!!!


----------



## Solaris (9 Februar 2011)

Wo ist denn das Problem ein kleines Netzteil mit 12V Ausgangsspannung zu nehmen? Wenn dafür keine Kohle da ist dann sollte man sich den Betrieb eines Ladens doch noch mal überlegen. Du kannst ihm auch die Sensoren mit einem 24V-Netzteil abschießen und ihm dann neue spendieren. Was ist denn das für eine Lichtschranke, gibts da auch ne Typbezeichnung?

Viel Spaß beim basteln!


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (9 Februar 2011)

Wenn du das hier hast, brauchst du keine Alarmanlage mehr.. 



http://gerald-mann.com/selbstschussanlage-weiterentwickelt-zum-roboter/




gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------

